# Imbalance after injury



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Last summer I was hit by a car and sustained a Tibial Plateau Fracture. Seven titanium pins and nearly 3 months later I am back on the bike...

Now that I am back on the road my non-injured leg seems to be taking the brunt of the load. Day-to-day commuting is no big deal but longer rides (30+ miles) with climbing leave the hamstring on my non-injured leg a bit sore and prone to cramping. Surprisingly my quads seem fairly balanced but the hamstrings are a problem...


Will my muscles balance out over time if I take it easy?
Should I do weight specific exercises on the injured leg to strengthen it up?
Other suggested exercises? One legged pedaling?

I have seen big improvements in my riding. At first my injured leg had visible atrophy. Now the muscles have come back and the appearance is the same on both legs BUT internally I still feel the difference... My insurance window for a Physical Therapist has expired thus I need to work this out on my own. I'd appreciate any advice you might have...

(Background - Local racer (cat 5) riding 3500 - 4000 miles per year)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Consider finding a PT who will take you at a discounted rate for an assessment, build a plan for you, and let you work on your own.

In my case, the imbalance has never completely gone away (concussion, broken kneecap in '87). After years of struggle I had some nerve tests done and they showed significant nerve damage in the neck from the head impact, that, to oversimplify, meant I'd never have as full use of the muscles on the injured side. 

I have done all of the things you mention, but for me as a racer the biggest thing I do is concentrate on using both legs equally, via simple perceived effort and feeling a smooth, round pedal stroke.


----------

